# Hacked XBOX Kinect for Halloween use?



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have just been reading on news that the XBox Kinect has been hacked for use with computers. Not only is there a RGB camera, but there is also a laser grid depth array. check out http://kinecthacks.net . Just think that you can have it track people and set to trigger certain events as the person passes way points. Might have to buy a Kinect after X-mas to play with!

My Zombies that track people are becoming more of a reality!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Yep, you could use a kinect but you still need a computer and it's kinda pricey for a single sensor. A cheaper alternative I use for human tracking is a cheap webcam with OpenCV software. OpenCV is free and does a great job of tracking just about any object in view of the camera lens. The kinect does provide distance data as well but you can just add a simple ultrasonic or IR range finder and still be under $50.

Here's a cool application for OpenCV:


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks HDC! Will have to remember that for next year. Will also keep the Idea of the Kinect for maybe some robotics.


----------

